# Seafoam



## Jim (Sep 2, 2007)

Anyone use it? Is it worth trying to hunt down?


----------



## Mattman (Sep 3, 2007)

I think its great stuff. Use it all the time. 

Goes in everything I run in every tank of gas. The only exception to that is the truck. Boat, lawn mower, weed eater, snow blower, ice auger, etc. Keeps the motor running cleaner and better.


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have heard this stuff used 2 ways. One, like mattman, where it is put in every tank of gas. The other, where you really dose the gas with it. Then, you go through a series of certain running techniques. This way, it is basically an enema for your engine. This is especially important to clean the carbon out of your engine, especially if you idle a lot, where the carbon will build up. This second method is known as a decarb.


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh, I just remembered Jim, you have a 4 stroke, so it is not as important. In 2 strokes, carbon is much more of an issue. In a 4 stroke, it doesn't bother it as much. It never hurts to clean it, but it isn't much of an issue.


----------



## redbug (Sep 3, 2007)

Most engine manufactures have something like SEA FOAM Yamaha sells ring free to put into the gas to help reduce carbon build up. If you add it to every tank you will not need to decarb your engine. sea foam can be found at most auto parts stores..

It is great stuff and much cheaper than the yammie ring free..


----------



## hardwatergrampa (May 5, 2008)

the best stuff around goes in everything i own if it runs on gas it gets sea foam use to sell for 2.00 a can now around 9.oo but worth every penney if you have a 2 stoke use this stuff and decarb the motor you wont beleave its the same motor


----------



## Mossy535 (May 5, 2008)

Sea Foam rocks! \/ 







https://www.seafoamsales.com/motorTuneUpTechGasSmall.htm

Mark


----------

